# Looking to buy an e-bike never owned one and have a couple of questions



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm new to e-bikes and I was curious on a budget what is better a conversion from a normal bike to electric or just outright buy an electric bike and why? second question is I'm 275 lb is there an electric bike out there that would support me? I prefer mountain bike if anybody has any suggestions what would be the best bike to buy.I'm riding motorcycles all my life so screwed would not be an issue would like something that has some get up and go.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Me Too!

I've done a lot of research and based on your specs you want a eBike with a Bafang BBSHD or Ultra motor. The difference is the HD is added to an existing Mtb frame whereas the Ultra requires a eBike frame. Both will use PAS and a throttle. Seems you have no frame so the Ultra would seem the choice. Figure on north of $4000.

Here's a Frye with a Bafang motor, watch the rider climb a staircase.




FWIW that rider is 150 lbs.

Bafang motor ebikes are relatively uncommon in the US.


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

I probably should have mentioned I currently have a 2018 karate monkey 29er I'm not sure if that helps.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

If you want to have any chance at riding real MTB trails legally stick with pedal assist only bikes throttle bikes will never be allowed on trails we are having a hard enough time wit pedal assist bikes i have a Giant Trance E + pro and love it !

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Post a photo of your "2018 karate monkey" and I can quickly tell you if it's a candidate for an add on motor and battery. Need a clear shot of the triangle and pedals. If so you can get by under $1K.


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm mostly going to be commuting, so I would like a bike that has both pedal assisted and throttle if possible. and as far as a picture of my karate monkey I can never get anything to upload on this form for some reason. But it's just a large 2018 karate monkey Black and color.


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

I think at this point I just want to buy a separate bike there are so many options out there if somebody could just steer me 2A e-bike that has pedal assistance as well as throttle that could carry a 275 lb man I would appreciate it. I looked at the frye and that by style just isn't for me but thank you for the response.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Frye has many ebikes styles, visit their website. Google "Bafang" for other options. Most USA sellers do NOT offer throttle assist, up to you to search. Try Luna may/not offer TA.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Take a look at radpower; have read good reviews of their bikes, but haven't owned one. Also, electricbikereview may provide some info, but that is tempered by the fact that the individual(s) charge a fee for the review, so (to me) it's an "informational".


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

scottxpc said:


> If you want to have any chance at riding real MTB trails legally stick with pedal assist only bikes throttle bikes will never be allowed on trails we are having a hard enough time wit pedal assist bikes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Plenty of places to use throttle ebikes on mtb trails. The only mtb trails that allow ebikes anywhere near where I live allow throttles. Plus, if you add a motor onto your current mtb, you can always take the throttle off if needed.

http://parks.nv.gov/forms/Spooner_backcountry_map.pdf


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

I travel around the U.S quite alot and thats definitely not the norm even assist bikes are not allowed on single-track in most of areas I've been to and throttle bikes are out of the question

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

fos'l said:


> Take a look at radpower; have read good reviews of their bikes, but haven't owned one. Also, electricbikereview may provide some info, but that is tempered by the fact that the individual(s) charge a fee for the review, so (to me) it's an "informational".


My neighbor rode my e fat bike and then went out and bought the Rad Power fat bike. Hellava cheap eh! but he loves the damn thing. Has put 800 miles on it so far this spring. Mostly on flat terrain with a small amount of singe track. 
I looked at the specs after he bought it. They don't skimp on the battery but everything else is pretty low end stuff although it seems to function well on his bike. The Rad bike would get you into e biking as a trial, get you a commuter bike and the spec says for riders up to 275 lbs. I suspect it would sell easy on the used e bike market. Bike is only like $1,700.
Your present bike is a good bike candidate for conversion to mid drive.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

krankie said:


> I probably should have mentioned I currently have a 2018 karate monkey 29er I'm not sure if that helps.


Surlys seems like good bikes for a conversion with the classic double triangle frame, very strong with quality components. Going with a cheap Ebike is going to be similar to riding a wallyword bike with a motor and battery added. I have been a few different low-end ebikes and as a big guy, 6'4 220lb the crap components sucked most the fun out of the bike and needed constant adjustment and maintenance. I was looking to the same thing with my new fat bike and a BBHD eventually, but the trails I ride just banned all ebikes.











scottxpc said:


> I travel around the U.S quite alot and thats definitely not the norm even assist bikes are not allowed on single-track in most of areas I've been to and throttle bikes are out of the question
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Ya, most areas don't allow any kind of ebike on singletrack, but states like Nevada and I think Arizona allow throttle ebikes in state parks. Sure there are more, but not that easy to figure out. But, like I said, with a conversion you can always remove the throttle if needed.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

krankie said:


> I think at this point I just want to buy a separate bike there are so many options out there if somebody could just steer me 2A e-bike that has pedal assistance as well as throttle that could carry a 275 lb man I would appreciate it. I looked at the frye and that by style just isn't for me but thank you for the response.


If you are commuting, you can basically close your eyes and pick any e-bike or conversion, hub drive or mid-drive, pavement is so easy with electric power you can't go wrong. Just make sure it's both throttle and pedal-assist, a lot of the cheapest ones are throttle only (for hub drives). 250W is plenty on pavement, maybe for your weight 500W but the battery and motor is less than $1000 together. Almost any bike can be converted, especially mountain bikes. Bafang has many different configurations, and even offers cassette-based freehubs on their rear hub motors. Some people say a mid-drive isn't great on pavement but others on here are free to chime in about that issue.

The bike, motor, and battery is the easy part, the harder part is deciding if you can do the whole DIY yourself or if you need to have a bike shop help. That can get pricey and they don't always do a great job. The last time I did a conversion it ran around $500 and they didn't even hook up the wiring. I ended up finishing it in my garage and besides the PAS sensor, I didn't even need their help after all. So you really need to do your homework on bike shops and call around a lot if you are not mechanically inclined.


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

After spending way to much time researching I think I might go with Frey ex pro! Never been fond of Chinese stuff but the components are awesome and the motor has great longevity. Might be nice having full suspension after already owning a KM.


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

I lie... Did more research and f Chinese bikes. Bought a 2015 fz09... Nough said...


----------

